
Apple Rejects Game Based on Palestine Conflict as Inappropriate - zakelfassi
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/apps/news/apple-rejects-game-based-on-palestine-conflict-as-inappropriate-for-gaming-category-839416
======
JBReefer
Why do companies step into politics that don't impact them? Aside from maybe
abortion, I can't think of a more emotionally charged, tribal conflict that
also has 0 bearing on Apple. Seems foolish.

------
obj-g
When you click the link to "Israeli Heroes" after reading the article, it
should really turn your stomach. Shame on you, Apple.

